# Financing problems



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

Ok, here goes. I bought my Sentra in June of this year, and I'm having trouble making payments. I can barely afford it plus rent. I thought I'd be making more money, but alas, I'm not. Does anyone know what I can do? I've heard about "voluntary repos" has anyone else? My credit is already pretty screwed at this point, what the hell is a few more points? HAHA....

Seriously, any and all input would be greatly appreciated. This impulse buy is going to get the best of me yet...I need to downgrade my vehicle choice at the moment. Don't worry, I'll stay with Nissan. I have 4.9% financing, pretty decent for a first time buyer I thought....also have this thread over at b15sentra.net...


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Can you cut back on other expenses? Like *gasp* beer? Take out food? CD's? etc., you get the picture...


----------



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh yeah, I pinch pennies like a mofo, like only eating one meal a day and shit. I don't really drink too often, so that's not a problem. I think I'm getting dicked over, I'm paying almost $460 a month. You'll probably all laugh at me for that....I was an inexperienced buyer!


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

*voluntary repo??? this term is a total and huge steaming pile of yak sh!t* they say its voluntary but thats not how they list it on credit.. the ass rape you even when you turn the car in. primarily cause first the list it as an involuntary repo for starters. then what they do is after thirty days they put the car up for auction, and the car usually sells for thousands less than its actually worth (3 to 6 thousand average). then guess what.. not only do you now have an involuntary repo but you also have to pay the remaining balance to the lender for a car you no longer have.. 

i fell into thiis trap with ford motor credit. they willl screw you anyway they can.. 

call the lender and find out what the payoff is. then put it up for sale. granted your out of a a car... but at least your credit isnt totally blown... good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

$460 a month? on ur sentra? people wit audis probably don't even pay that much. first of all, how long are u financing for? 24 months? 36 months? what u needa do is finance it over 60 months...that should drop ur payments down significantly. i bought my se r and i'm financing it thru nissan at 4.9% for 60 months. i also traded in my 99 sentra too so my payments are under $200 a month.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

jesus, 460 a month for a gxe? how much you put down, i bought mine and im only paying 268 a month, and that is with a 6 year 75 k warranty....damn, that hurts  sorry you can't make the payments though


----------



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah, I got straight screwed or I wasn't thinking straight. I think I'm going to call up NMAC on Monday to sort this out. Or go down to the dealer and raise hell. I wasn't the smartest apple the day I got her. I like the car a lot, but hell, I could be paying for an Audi or Lexus for that much!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

I feel your pain. I bought a WRX on the day after Christmas last year. My Integra GS-R had been stolen a couple months before that, and the WRX was kind of an impulse buy for me too. I felt bad about losing a car that I loved, and I was sick of being without wheels. I caved in one day and bought the Subaru (nothing down) and ended up with payments that were just shy of $500 per month.

It didn't hurt too badly until I bought a house a few months after that. Suddenly, that kind of money into a car every month didn't seem too bright when there were about a million things that I wanted to do to the house. I had the car listed for sale for about three months, for roughly what I owed on it. About once a month, I dropped the asking price by about $1000. Someone came with a cashiers check for me almost exactly a year to the day after I bought it.

Now I'm looking at cheap used Nissans.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SaintCL11 said:


> *jesus, 460 a month for a gxe? how much you put down, i bought mine and im only paying 268 a month, and that is with a 6 year 75 k warranty....damn, that hurts  sorry you can't make the payments though *


 \


I'm paying 265 a month with a 6 year warranty =)


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

With $0 down and 100,000 mile warranty and gap insurance and the insurance where if something happens to me the car will be paid off and not go into probate, I only pay $374/mo. I also have really bad credit.


----------

